# MJF came up with the "Le Dinner Debonair" segment



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

On this past Wednesday's AEW Dynamite, Chris Jericho and MJF sat down for a steak dinner that led to a musical routine. The duo sang "Me and My Shadow" by Frank Sinatra and Sammy Davis Jr., which AEW got cleared by the original publisher and the Frank Sinatra Estate. While fan reaction was somewhat split, 800,000 people tuned in to watch.

On the latest Wrestling Observer Radio, it was noted MJF originally came up with the idea for the song and dance. MJF watched the film, Rocketman, a 2019 biographical musical film based on the life of British musician Elton John.

MJF initially wanted to use an Elton John song, but Jericho thought to go with "Me and My Shadow" instead. Dave Meltzer didn't know the exact reason for the song choice, but speculated its corniness might lend better to the segment between the two AEW stars.

After rehearsing, shooting, and ten hours of post-production/mixing, the segment was finished 22 minutes before airing on Dynamite.

As noted, next week's Dynamite features an Inner Circle Town Hall Meeting to determine if MJF can join up with the faction.










Backstage News On Who Came Up With Chris Jericho And MJF's "Le Dinner Debonair" Segment


On this past Wednesday's AEW Dynamite, Chris Jericho and MJF sat down for a steak dinner that led to a musical routine. The duo sang…




www.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Would have been so much better if they would have just left out the dancing part. Never seen a segment transition me from laughing out loud to me shaking my head so fast.

Oh well....


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Probably the most cringe inducing segment AEW has done so far.

what happened to “sports like presentation”?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Thankfully MJF didn’t watch “cats”


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Joke federation,they enjoy comedy lets enjoy laughing at them, final explanation I can fathom

Once you eliminate the impossible, whatever remains, no matter how improbable, must be the truth -Sir Arthur Conan Doyle


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mercian said:


> Joke federation,they enjoy comedy lets enjoy laughing at them, final explanation I can fathom


Almost every major promotion in the last 30 years has had comedy, right down to puritan groups like All Japan and New Japan.

This is from possibly the most serious promotion ever (AJPW 1990s). 20 minutes of pensioners doing slow motion comedy spots.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Im all for comedy. The problem people are having right now is every single wrestler and the entire promotion is doing comedy to keep our attention during covid.

I actually think the segment was fitting to these guys chracters and story right now. Most of the comedy happening in the company is random and makes no sense.

Its important to have in portions, not your entire promotion top to bottom


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Ha! Fucking knew it had to have been either jericho or him who came up with that crap, yet all of you acting as if it were Tony Khan coming up with shit when he simply creams his pants and allows his employees to do whatever they want regardless of if it's a good idea or not.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

HugoCortez said:


> Ha! Fucking knew it had to have been either jericho or him who came up with that crap, yet all of you acting as if it were Tony Khan coming up with shit when he simply creams his pants and allows his employees to do whatever they want regardless of if it's a good idea or not.



i agree its bad that every wrestler is allowed to do what they want.But at the same time how the fuck are they all coming up with stupid shit ? like i said before, I think this segment was fine because its very fitting to these 2 guys together for story. But having this style shit be the entire brand from start of the show to end is just so stupid. 


Just like i think Sony kisses character is great for a break for a little fun. The problem is he just sorta blends in with everyone else doing stupid shit and being stupid for matches.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Comedy is a stable for Wrestling, but there´s a time and a place for everything.. This wasn´t the time or the place.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

You guys should really hang out at the Ring of Honor or NXT forums. More your cup of tea.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I don't see it.

Where is the comedy in Mox vs. Eddie?

Where is the comedy in Starks/Hobbs vs. Darby/Cage?

Where is the comedy in Sammy vs. Matt? (Sammy can be funny but this feud is pretty dark)

Where is the comedy in the Page vs. Omega brewing feud?

Does Cody EVER do comedy? Most of his angles/promos are deadpan serious.

Lance Archer hasn't come across as anything close to comedic.

FTR and Tully? Not even close.

The main comedy comes from Jericho, MJF, Cassidy, some Inner Circle group segments, Kip Sabian, Dark Order (more on BTE than TV), and a few meaningless guys on Dark (Nakazawa, jobber Avalon vs. Cutler feud).

I think this thing about AEW and comedy is an overexaggeration like so much on here. They do have it, but it's not the emphasis of their product. Like they keep saying, they offer a variety of things and are not fixed on one particular direction.

Let's look at the latest edition of Dynamite for reference:

- Wardlow vs. Jungle Boy had no comedy spots whatsoever, a serious match.

- Kingston's promo on Mox was about as serious as it gets.

- Ditto Mox's promo on Kingston.

- Kenny vs. Kiss had no comedy (well, you could argue the mere presence of Kiss) and Kenny was probably the most serious we've seen him.

- Cody's brief promo getting out of the limo had no comedy.

- Penta vs. Fenix had no comedy spots whatsoever.

- Miro/Kip short promo had an element of comedy to it, but at the same time they looked genuinely pissed off.

- Dark Order/Cabana promo was mostly serious with Silver being a little funny in the way he flexed and shouted at Cabana. But not intentional comedy.

- Page vs. Cabana was a completely serious match.

- Team Taz promo on Hobbs and Starks was very serious.

- Jericho/MJF segment WAS comedic.

- Women's match had no comedy.

- Darby/Steve-O was not a comedy segment, Darby is an emo daredevil.

- Main event had no comedy, the post-match angle with the leg injury angle was also serious.

So yes, AEW does have comedic and ironic moments, but it's far from dominating the product.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh I get it. 

MJF just wanted to show off that he can sing and dance. 

Show off.


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

So the little happy crew that was shitting on Jericho for this segment are proven dead wrong

They will now cancel MJF, he's now on their shit list


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Shleppy said:


> So the little happy crew that was shitting on Jericho for this segment are proven dead wrong
> 
> They will now cancel MJF, he's now on their shit list


Tbf, it could have only been one of those two who came up with the segment. And lets hope that, now that we know it was MJF, they stop treating him as this herald of serious wrestling who's going to do away with comedy and bring back the 80s (when there was already lots of campy shit)


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

I love how they went out of their way to get the rights for the song, took hours to film it with mediocre responses. Waste of time and money. But hey at least it was different but still unbearable.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Maybe MJF is indeed tailor made for wwe and he and Vince would get along just fine after all, creatively speaking.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

A lot of you need to take the sticks out of your asses before it's too late. For some of you it already is.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

TheDraw said:


> Would have been so much better if they would have just left out the dancing part. Never seen a segment transition me from laughing out loud to me shaking my head so fast.
> 
> Oh well....


*And people tried to tell me AEW wrestlers don't have full creative control of their segments when I said blame MJF and Jericho 😂*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> The main comedy comes from Jericho, MJF, Cassidy, some Inner Circle group segments, Kip Sabian, Dark Order (more on BTE than TV), and a few meaningless guys on Dark (Nakazawa, jobber Avalon vs. Cutler feud).
> 
> I think this thing about AEW and comedy is an overexaggeration like so much on here. They do have it, but it's not the emphasis of their product. Like they keep saying, they offer a variety of things and are not fixed on one particular direction.


The first 4 things you named are in pretty big spots. If 4 of your biggest acts are very silly, then that makes the amount of silly shine through. That's also without mentioning Britt Baker and Best Friends heavily featured and very silly. 

The "we offer variety" thing is also why a lot feel like it's not the alternative to WWE it said it would be. WWE offers a lot of variety. For example on SmackDown Friday you could see Otis and Miz do a Law and Order spoof as well as Reigns threaten to excommunicate The Usos from the family if Jey doesn't fall in line after Reigns beats him tonight. But a lot of people tuned out of WWE feel like they get a lot more Otis stuff than the serious Reigns stuff. AEW is starting to reach that territory for some. 

So yeah everything isn't comedy, but when feuds like Jericho and OC run longer than any serious Moxley feud, it starts to make comedy seem more important than serious. Even if that's not the case.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

TKO Wrestling said:


> You guys should really hang out at the Ring of Honor or NXT forums. More your cup of tea.



You can do comedy without jerking off on the business. To act like "if you didnt like this you should go watch ROH" shows some pretty hollow thinking on your part.


----------



## Sgt. Barnes (Mar 20, 2020)

If you didn't enjoy the segment. You have terrible taste. Sprinkle on a dash of pathetic for crying about it online. Hopefully your parents change the wifi password


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

I dont get why Melzer is riding the 800k min-by-min ratings garbage.

All this says about AEW is that they have to do more of this, because basically (besides Penta/Fenix) everything way below that.

So the best ratings will result in a great match where someone gets hurt and segments like Jericho/MJF. Maybe a little Cody/OC added to the mix.

Is that really what AEW fans want to see?


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

Sgt. Barnes said:


> If you didn't enjoy the segment. You have terrible taste. Sprinkle on a dash of pathetic for crying about it online. Hopefully your parents change the wifi password


Do you say Viewers have a taste 
you aew fanboy pathetic


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Good for him, I actually enjoyed it a lot 

But then again, I also like Sonny Kiss, OC and Big Swole so take that how you will


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Sorry Flow your a good dude, but the only way I can get through this is to view it all as comedy, a couple of great matches followed by idiocy every week, I about take Joey Janela, I can put up with the odd awful Womans match, blown spot but the major push to make it All-Eite Wrestlecrap, sorry treat it like it is

Where is the comedy in Mox vs. Eddie?- Yeah they got this wrong, apart from Mox peeking out before Eddie grabbed him not funny at all, need to try harder TK too much like a good wrestling angle

Where is the comedy in Starks/Hobbs vs. Darby/Cage?- You mustve seen Steve O and the Jackass stunt right?

Where is the comedy in Sammy vs. Matt? (Sammy can be funny but this feud is pretty dark)- See Jackass stunt above

Where is the comedy in the Page vs. Omega brewing feud?- Brewing feud, nice pun! You turn your most potential face into an alchoholic, hilarious!

Does Cody EVER do comedy? Most of his angles/promos are deadpan serious.- No Cody isnt comedy but a magic act, he disappeared for five weeks and came back with black hair, hardly David Copperfield but hey dont be a hater

Lance Archer hasn't come across as anything close to comedic.- The BDSM segement and destroying backstage personnel without fine, oh the anarchy! Hilarious

FTR and Tully? Not even close.-Hilarious booking

Last week

- Wardlow vs. Jungle Boy had no comedy spots whatsoever, a serious match.-I`ll let Cornette answer that

- Kingston's promo on Mox was about as serious as it gets.- fair play he could sell shit to toilets, wont last long under Tony Khan

- Ditto Mox's promo on Kingston.-See above, far too good at promos and serious too, no wonder he butted heads so often on Vinces cartoon Network

- Kenny vs. Kiss had no comedy (well, you could argue the mere presence of Kiss) and Kenny was probably the most serious we've seen him.- Bret Harts eschewed most peoples thoughts about fans of a gyrating HBK ,Omega is worse. If Omega`s entrance wasnt high comedy you aint got no soul and Sonny was better than any other dancer on the show, period!

- Cody's brief promo getting out of the limo had no comedy.-I thought the briefness was the comedy cos I cant remember it

- Penta vs. Fenix had no comedy spots whatsoever.-I thought the timing issues were the comedy? I dont mean the unfortunate injury either

- Miro/Kip short promo had an element of comedy to it, but at the same time they looked genuinely pissed off.-You havent got it that the duo are based on Laurel & Hardy? Thought that was a no brainer

- Dark Order/Cabana promo was mostly serious with Silver being a little funny in the way he flexed and shouted at Cabana. But not intentional comedy.-No Wrestlings version of the Anthill Mob arent funny at all

- Page vs. Cabana was a completely serious match.-Yeah Cabana is a great wrestler but he is a happy comedy character, Matt Borne-Steve Keirn both great wrestlers but played Doink

- Team Taz promo on Hobbs and Starks was very serious.-Fast and Furious 7 ?

- Jericho/MJF segment WAS comedic.-Didnt make me laugh 

- Women's match had no comedy.-Womens division is the comedy, in a word Mel....

- Darby/Steve-O was not a comedy segment, Darby is an emo daredevil.-I can see comparisons with Ben Affleck already


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

HugoCortez said:


> Ha! Fucking knew it had to have been either jericho or him who came up with that crap, yet all of you acting as if it were Tony Khan coming up with shit when he simply creams his pants and allows his employees to do whatever they want regardless of if it's a good idea or not.


Pretty sure most people smelt Jericho’s fingerprints all over it. They blamed Khan for greenlighting it. You’re not special.



Shleppy said:


> So the little happy crew that was shitting on Jericho for this segment are proven dead wrong
> 
> They will now cancel MJF, he's now on their shit list


Jericho still did it. Anyway, fuck MJF. He’s done to me. This is the effect this sort of stuff has. No one wants this kind of crap. It’s why they don’t watch WWE anymore.


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

MJF is fully on board with the AEW circus, Jericho is just there for one last big paycheck, we all know he'll sign a legend deal with WWE and be inducted to their hall of fame in a few years.

This whole AEW experience has made me appreciate Vince McMahon even more than I already did, despite his poor work with WWE the last 10 years or so


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Pretty sure most people smelt Jericho’s fingerprints all over it. They blamed Khan for greenlighting it. You’re not special.



You and the other suspects though are certainly VERY special, considering the fact that you all were shitting on Tony Khan as if it were his idea and barely saw any posts hinting at MJF possibly being alright with it (@ReekOfAwesomenesss hinted at this and Chip basically said there was no way MJF could be actually alright with this, that maybe he simply agreed to so as to not antagonize Tony and the Elite and be seen as easy to work with)


Is Tony Khan a mark? Maybe, but most of the Vincesque shit you see here is basically all by those maginificent wrestlers you guys like to overrate and say they'd be better working for wwe (you are damn right here, though not the way you probably epxected)




Btw, I don't like most of AEW, so don't go listing their flaws on me, I'm perfectly aware. Bottom line is, your beloved MJF who you all thought was going to make wrestling more serious and legitimate is as much of a clown as the rest of his cowrkers and it was about time Cornetto and the rest of the internet stopped riding his trunks like a bunch of blind fangirls. Hope this segments has been eye opening for all.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

HugoCortez said:


> You and the other suspects though are certainly VERY special, considering the fact that you all were shitting on Tony Khan as if it were his idea and barely saw any posts hinting at MJF possibly being alright with it (@ReekOfAwesomenesss hinted at this and Chip basically said there was no way MJF could be actually alright with this, that maybe he simply agreed to so as to not antagonize Tony and the Elite and be seen as easy to work with)
> 
> 
> Is Tony Khan a mark? Maybe, but most of the Vincesque shit you see here is basically all by those maginificent wrestlers you guys like to overrate and say they'd be better working for wwe (you are damn right here, though not the way you probably epxected)
> ...


I literally said “Fuck Chris Jericho” and did a massive rant on him having a mid-life crisis. bdon also condemned Chris Jericho. This is off the top of my head. You are talking shit.

Everyone knows and says the talent have too much freedom in AEW. And Khan allows that because he is a mark.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

All this is proof of is inmates running the asylum and people that should know better ( which I admittedly thought MJF was one of those people) aren't reeling in the people that dont/


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

I just watched that segment to see the whole fussed about abd it turned out to be cringy good I guess?


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

The Wood said:


> I literally said “Fuck Chris Jericho” and did a massive rant on him having a mid-life crisis. bdon also condemned Chris Jericho. This is off the top of my head. You are talking shit.


Last day I saw this:



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> People should stop blaming the company for MJF's failings. He should own his actions like everybody else. Obviously a sucker for being on TV more than being a pro wrestler anyway. He loved every second of that segment.



To which Chip replied this:



Chip Chipperson said:


> 'm not so sure man, imagine being in your early twenties, first big time wrestling contract and you're being influenced by a wrestler who will probably go down in history in the top 50 of all time and your boss to do this hokey shit. It's hard to say no I'm sure.
> 
> Plus, for MJF you never know what will happen. He could get injured tomorrow, he might never get a look in with the WWE or anywhere else so you want to play ball and be seen as easy to work with and get along with.
> 
> Alternatively you might be right and he might have loved it and thought it was awesome but the way Cornette talked about him and what we know about MJF I think he did this for the team.




Now that I've gone back to the thread to find these posts thoguh, it seems you guys started seeing the light not that long after and stopped trying to defend MJF altogether (just found that post by you shitting on jericho's antics, which is always a good thing, more people should do that), so good to see that. No need to point out the whole MJF thing anymore then.

Anyway, the whole stupid TV skits are a thing that ain't going to go away anytime soon, I'm afraid. That's what happens when the promotion that started popularizing them makes so much money around the same time they start doing them. From then onwards, everyone else is gonig to try and visit that same old well from time to time just to see if they have luck this time round.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

delete


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

obsolete


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> You guys have to understand that everything that happen in AEW is never Khan forcing the wrestlers to do something and most the times the ideas that you guys hate are not even from him.


Fair enough, he still needs to hire people to rein this stuff in.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

I am happy to admit that I thought MJF had nothing to do with this as it seemed like something that had Jericho’s fingerprints all over it and would like to take this opportunity to apologise to anybody I challenged previously when they told me that MJF shouldn’t beat Mox for the title.

For me, after seeing MJF try and get finishers banned and this Saturday Night segment he’s gone from the hottest prospect in wrestling to just a budget Miz. 

And for those who say go to ROH, I have and would highly recommend anybody who has had enough of AEW to give it a try. It’s nice to see wrestlers who are actually trying to hurt each other instead of dancing with each other.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

If I'm a wrestling free agent, I honestly don't see the creative freedom as much of an advantage at this point; yeah, I'd be able to bring some of my ideas to the screen, but I'd also have to see it mixed in with some truly god awful ideas that others are bringing to the table.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Of course it was MJF's idea. It's his long awaited, much anticipated return to the music industry. Let's hope he re-records this for the upcoming album.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

^MJF's peak as a performer. It was all downhill from that point onwards.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

LOL poor rosie had to demand a hug that he clearly didnt want to give


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Hephaesteus said:


> LOL poor rosie had to demand a hug that he clearly didnt want to give


She was still a babyface back then and he was slowly turning into a heel at 5 years old.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I’m surprised MJF was the driving force. Thought for sure Jericho, I’ll admit that. A veteran should know better and the booker should probably send whoever suggested it to rehab, or at least the corner to think about what they’ve done.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

MizJF should go to wwe and do skits for Vince. Jericho should follow him.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

As I always said the guy is more of a TV mark than a pro wrestler. He would prefer to be a shitty soap opera actor if he could instead. Basically he is the Miz with his reality show wannabe character. At this point he should sign for WWE and play touch butt with Otis.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Or he can go back to this as he is just like any other clown.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

MizJF's optimal booking right there. It all went downhill the moment he jumped the fence and they gave him a pair of trunks instead of sending him back to sing in front of a late night show audience.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Or he can go back to this as he is just like any other clown.



Joe probably washed his hands after that so he wouldn't get Jabronitis from having touched that TV jabroni.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Lol at that gif. Then this clown tried to recreate the moment as if he can be compared to Samoa fucking Joe. Comparing a genuine pro wrestler to a tv mark.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

MizJabroniFailure. Now we know what those 3 letters stand for.


----------



## Mike E (Feb 7, 2020)

I really enjoyed the segment overall, very original and entertaining. Anybody whos interested in checking this out, I enjoyed the opinions of Simon from whatculture.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

It´s Ironic. AEW´s biggest advantage is also it´s biggest disadvantage.. Allowing everyone to do whatever they want.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

yeahright2 said:


> It´s Ironic. AEW´s biggest advantage is also it´s biggest disadvantage.. Allowing everyone to do whatever they want.


Oh, the irony. Tbf, that's always been the key trick when it comes to most fictional content on TV, knowing when to be experimental and knowing when to stop going to certain places and formulas. If they end up getting the hang of it and succeeding or if they end up tripping time and time again over the same stone and failing, only time will tell.

Imo they should be a bit less reliant on Jericho when it comes to filling air time. No matter how big of a name he may be for them, he's basically taken over TV and it's reached a point where he (and almost everyone else over there, it seems) practically thinks he can do no wrong regardless of the material or dieas he's given or comes up with, which translates into situations like this.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

I HATE musicals.. like abhor them, but this segment was not that bad, it was really good until the singing actually. AEW's problem though is that they are doing comedy without establishing themselves as a serious federation. once they do that then the comedy will fit in fine!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

There was a guy analysing my posts on the previous page, yes, I tried to defend MJF because he seemed to be taking kayfabe and his character very seriously in the past but I can admit that now I was wrong to defend him so fuck you MJF for shitting on the business.




3venflow said:


> Almost every major promotion in the last 30 years has had comedy, right down to puritan groups like All Japan and New Japan.
> 
> This is from possibly the most serious promotion ever (AJPW 1990s). 20 minutes of pensioners doing slow motion comedy spots.


As we've said at least a thousand times on here. Nobody is really upset by comedy in wrestling it's bad comedy in wrestling that embarrasses talent that causes problem.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

3venflow said:


> I don't see it.
> 
> Where is the comedy in Mox vs. Eddie?
> 
> ...


Good sensible post. A lot of trolling goes on here by people with nothing better to do. Full of exaggeration. Most of the 800,000 viewers a week are happy with the product and the network delighted to get a top rated show every week. If you allow creative freedom you will get wins and losses but would you rather have the creative strangled like in wwe? You need to remember they have managed to run weekly TV in very difficult situation with no fans and often do better then the wwe. Great first year keep up the good work!


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Bit surprised Jericho didn't take credit for this "segment" Jericho is at the point of his career where another L wouldn't hurt a great deal, MJF still has a future.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think a musical segment could've worked later in the feud, where it ended in a jarring fashion with a serious violent and bloody assault of Jericho by MJF.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Imagine having this big of a meltdown over a nothing segment. Chill, guys.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Lorromire said:


> Imagine having this big of a meltdown over a nothing segment. Chill, guys.


This would hold some actual weight if bad/cringey/wtf segments weren't as common as they are on this show; when bunched together, it starts representing a theme and becomes a much bigger deal.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Watched it, it was okay tought it was going to be worst based on the comments here lol.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Even a ferrari needs to be tuned up every once in a while


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Demoslasher said:


> Probably the most cringe inducing segment AEW has done so far.
> 
> what happened to “sports like presentation”?


That train left the station a long fucking time ago.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Lorromire said:


> Imagine having this big of a meltdown over a nothing segment. Chill, guys.


Got people talking didn't it. Maybe not so stupid after all. Better to be talking about you than no one giving a shit.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I didn’t mind the segment. It showcased Chris and MJF's abilities as entertainers.


The issue is when Dynamite is loaded with comedy segments that involves bad writing and talent that aren't funny at all. Seems to happen more often than not,


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Almost every major promotion in the last 30 years has had comedy, right down to puritan groups like All Japan and New Japan.
> 
> This is from possibly the most serious promotion ever (AJPW 1990s). 20 minutes of pensioners doing slow motion comedy spots.


Something tells me these werent their current main eventers coming off championship runs. Go ahead and correct me if im wrong though


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

3venflow said:


> I don't see it.
> 
> Where is the comedy in Mox vs. Eddie?
> 
> ...


Some ppl get carried away with bashing AEW that they will exaggerate the things they dislike.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

thisissting said:


> Got people talking didn't it. Maybe not so stupid after all. Better to be talking about you than no one giving a shit.


When most people are talking about how bad something is it doesn't really create a return on investment. People need to stop thinking this way.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> When most people are talking about how bad something is it doesn't really create a return on investment. People need to stop thinking this way.


Yeah and most folk thought the rock was hokey shit before he got over so chill out and enjoy the ride! From what I have seen reaction has been mixed not most people talking how bad but believe what you want to. I bet all the same people tune in next week to see what happens with mjf next.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Chip Chipperson said:


> When most people are talking about how bad something is it doesn't really create a return on investment. People need to stop thinking this way.


Getting people talking doesn't always mean it's going to go well, just ask how well ratings were going towards the end of WCW.

Personally I thought this segment was funny, at the same time I can understand why people didn't like this, and they definitely don't need to keep doing these too often...


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> This would hold some actual weight if bad/cringey/wtf segments weren't as common as they are on this show; when bunched together, it starts representing a theme and becomes a much bigger deal.


Except they're not common as most segments are normal/serious, excluding BTE, but that's not on TV.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

As far as MJF goes, I am not going to "give up" on him or say he is dead to me or anything. I am just going to call a horrible, intelligence insulting segment just that. I am more interested in patterns to see how they will be using him over a larger period of time. I can tell you have have exactly ZERO interest in seeing this MJF/Jericho feud now when a year ago would have been in my top five things I had wanted to see. The problem is AEW is SO schizophrenic with their booking. They do a lot well, but a lot of really bad non-wrestling variety show things like this. They need to decide what kind of show they want to be soon. If they want to be full fourth wall breaking and goofiness, just go full force with it so I can stop watching.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Lorromire said:


> Except they're not common as most segments are normal/serious, excluding BTE, but that's not on TV.


You will get at least one bad/cringey/wtf segment a week in AEW. This week it was the singing, week before it was the anniversary show with the bad Jericho/MJF segment, week before that it was Cassidy coming out looking goofy as fuck with the thumbs up and the ending of the Jericho 30th anniversary show.

I can keep going...


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Each to there own it was funny in parts, jericho can hold a tune , max can dance it was sweet, fucking naysayers , god go watch oris v min that would of made u cry more.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You will get at least one bad/cringey/wtf segment a week in AEW. This week it was the singing, week before it was the anniversary show with the bad Jericho/MJF segment, week before that it was Cassidy coming out looking goofy as fuck with the thumbs up and the ending of the Jericho 30th anniversary show.
> 
> I can keep going...


Those aren't cringe/bad/wtf segments, bro.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Lorromire said:


> Those aren't cringe/bad/wtf segments, bro.


You didn't think MJF talking to himself and having a boring, long, drawn out discussion with Jericho was bad? Fair enough, many others did.

You didn't think all the heels coming out at the end of Jericho's match was cringe? I cringed at it all including the credits all reading "Jericho"


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You didn't think MJF talking to himself and having a boring, long, drawn out discussion with Jericho was bad? Fair enough, many others did.
> 
> You didn't think all the heels coming out at the end of Jericho's match was cringe? I cringed at it all including the credits all reading "Jericho"


Him talking to himself isn't good for his character(not bad, but not good), however, him talking to himself is fine. The long discussion was fine.

The heels coming out was wrestling 101, it's tacky yes, not bad or cringe. The credits were the exact same, not cringe or bad, just a heel being a heel. Jericho isn't the first person to do it and he won't be the last.


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Almost every major promotion in the last 30 years has had comedy, right down to puritan groups like All Japan and New Japan.
> 
> This is from possibly the most serious promotion ever (AJPW 1990s). 20 minutes of pensioners doing slow motion comedy spots.


NO!

WRESTLING HAS ALWAYS BEEN A SERIOUS, EMOTIONAL ROLLER COASTER!

like that time the undertakers brother survived a house fire and vowed revenge by rolling around in tights!


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

Even though "pro wrestling fans" seem to hate the segment, it currently has 22K likes and only 1.5k dislikes on YouTube, and this type of reaction means AEW will continue to do these types of things. At this point, it's masochistic to keep watching AEW knowing it will never change so why not start watching NXT instead of giving AEW the ratings it is getting that keeps it winning every week? "Pro wrestling fans" really confuse me...


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Shleppy said:


> Even though "pro wrestling fans" seem to hate the segment, it currently has 22K likes and only 1.5k dislikes on YouTube, and this type of reaction means AEW will continue to do these types of things. At this point, it's masochistic to keep watching AEW knowing it will never change so why not start watching NXT instead of giving AEW the ratings it is getting that keeps it winning every week? "Pro wrestling fans" really confuse me...


Those 22k likes come from the AEW neckbeard fans though. It isn't like random people/other wrestling fans came across this and gave it a like because it's great.

It got likes because it's from the AEW YouTube channel with Chris Jericho and MJF. Kenny Omega could take a poop in the middle of the ring and it'd get at least 10k likes on YouTube.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

yeahright2 said:


> It´s Ironic. AEW´s biggest advantage is also it´s biggest disadvantage.. Allowing everyone to do whatever they want.


A big negative to that is that professionals don’t want to sign in with a company that has got no structure



Lorromire said:


> Imagine having this big of a meltdown over a nothing segment. Chill, guys.


It’s not a nothing segment. It’s nothing to you because you don’t have standsrds



thisissting said:


> Got people talking didn't it. Maybe not so stupid after all. Better to be talking about you than no one giving a shit.


Yes, people talking shit about you is a good thing. 



Carter84 said:


> Each to there own it was funny in parts, jericho can hold a tune , max can dance it was sweet, fucking naysayers , god go watch oris v min that would of made u cry more.


At least the Miz segment had jokes. What was fucking funny about them changing steak orders?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Shleppy said:


> Even though "pro wrestling fans" seem to hate the segment, it currently has 22K likes and only 1.5k dislikes on YouTube, and this type of reaction means AEW will continue to do these types of things. At this point, it's masochistic to keep watching AEW knowing it will never change so why not start watching NXT instead of giving AEW the ratings it is getting that keeps it winning every week? "Pro wrestling fans" really confuse me...


Using that reasoning, brandi needs to hold a cooking show on the main show. Look at those likes and dislikes


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

The Wood said:


> It’s not a nothing segment. It’s nothing to you because you don’t have standsrds


or maybe my standards aren't Stone Cold level for a mid level character.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

The Wood said:


> It’s not a nothing segment. It’s nothing to you because you don’t have standsrds


After seeing their efforts to shit on the Reigns/Uso feud you're 100% correct about their lack of standards.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Hephaesteus said:


> Using that reasoning, brandi needs to hold a cooking show on the main show. Look at those likes and dislikes


If AEW were actually good, this could have happened. And I have no doubt Brandi wants it even harder than MJF wants an album.



Lorromire said:


> or maybe my standards aren't Stone Cold level for a mid level character.


My standards are “don’t piss on what you’re doing.” Someone doesn’t need to be Stone Cold level to do that. And if they see MJF as “mid-level,” then that’s fucked. Dude should have been the third World Champion for the company.

Why do you need the middle of the program to be absolute shit? You know you can just try and do good television, right? Well, I guess they think this is good. 



Cult03 said:


> After seeing their efforts to shit on the Reigns/Uso feud you're 100% correct about their lack of standards.


Haha, they actually shat on it? Man, WWE does some crazy stuff, but Reigns/Uso is one of the better feuds they’ve done in years. Reigns is fucking top tier since he’s been back (and actually has helped his show). Meanwhile, Jey would be getting massively over with crowds and people would be saying “Make him World Champion!” just like they ended up doing with Kofi.

You may be able to argue that Cody/Jericho was on the level, but which other AEW feud has been on that level? You’re getting your heel champion over while actually elevating a babyface (remains to be seen if he stays there).

WWE are actually better at explaining who people are to their audience and giving them attention. I saw some SmackDown highlights to compare the awful comedy segments, and Bianca Belair’s entrance told me she can deadlift 425lbs and was picked 4th in the draft. Meanwhile Kenny Omega has an entrance and I don’t know what half the shit means. Bianca’s explained she’s strong as shit, works hard and is highly valued. Boom.

*If WWE is doing stuff better than you, why do we need an alternative?*


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

The Wood said:


> A big negative to that is that professionals don’t want to sign in with a company that has got no structure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How old are u


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

It was a throwback to the 50s and 60s music with them being the two best talkers in aew,,we know mjf is gonna take jerichos place as boss as either jericho turns face or will be cutting back , mans done his 30 years , its a passing of the torch from best talker off last 30 years with Austin n Rock to this generations best talker, thats what it was.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Cult03 said:


> After seeing their efforts to shit on the Reigns/Uso feud you're 100% correct about their lack of standards.



We all have things we like in wrestling , be a bit shit if we were all saying the same thing, reigns was the star oh his no doubt, it was his best all round performance I ever seen off him ever.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Carter84 said:


> How old are u


29. Much younger than the old man trying to be a funny entertainer in this segment. 



Carter84 said:


> It was a throwback to the 50s and 60s music with them being the two best talkers in aew,,we know mjf is gonna take jerichos place as boss as either jericho turns face or will be cutting back , mans done his 30 years , its a passing of the torch from best talker off last 30 years with Austin n Rock to this generations best talker, thats what it was.


Why are there throwbacks to music in wrestling? I don’t watch wrestling for throwbacks to dead music genres. Talk about “out of touch.”

If that’s the angle, then it’s fucking stupid, because everyone can see it a mile away. Everyone looks foolish and like they’re playing a part.

We’ve also see this EXACT SAME THING between Jericho and Kevin Owens in the WWE just three years ago. They even did the stupid bullshit with Jericho as a showman. Can’t they get any ideas of their own that aren’t hack throwback skit premises?


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

The Wood said:


> My standards are “don’t piss on what you’re doing.” Someone doesn’t need to be Stone Cold level to do that. And if they see MJF as “mid-level,” then that’s fucked. Dude should have been the third World Champion for the company.
> 
> Why do you need the middle of the program to be absolute shit? You know you can just try and do good television, right? Well, I guess they think this is good.


LOL no. MJF is nowhere near ready for the world title, and never has been. Omega, Mox, PAC, and Lucha Bros are top-level performers. MJF is a decent heel character, but he's done mistake after mistake in his promos from a performance view. He's like Jungle Boy, he needs to be built up over the years first. Btw, they haven't been pissing on anything that they've done. MJF is the exact same character as he's always been.

The middle of the program isn't shit. You, again, are expecting Stone Cold levels of performance from every single person on the roster. Other than the terrible Steve-O segment and Sonny's bad acting, the show had good performances from top to bottom.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Carter84 said:


> It was a throwback to the 50s and 60s music with them being the two best talkers in aew,,we know mjf is gonna take jerichos place as boss as either jericho turns face or will be cutting back , mans done his 30 years , its a passing of the torch from best talker off last 30 years with Austin n Rock to this generations best talker, thats what it was.


The more the people in support explain this shit, the more it comes off like they don't actually like it.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Wonderful to hear! MJF is great and creative and super talented! Fits his character as a cocky heel as well, because of course he'd want to show off his voice.

Loved every minute of that segment and my friends did to.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

The Wood said:


> 29. Much younger than the old man trying to be a funny entertainer in this segment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We just agree to disagree it was a passing of the torch if u can't see this then fair enough.mAs MJF will become new leader of IC if jericho is taking,ing time off or turning face.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> The more the people in support explain this shit, the more it comes off like they don't actually like it.



*WELL RAP I FJCKING LOVED IT BREH, WAS FUNNY AF MATE*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Carter84 said:


> *WELL RAP I FJCKING LOVED IT BREH, WAS FUNNY AF MATE*


Course you did lol


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

The Wood said:


> 29. Much younger than the old man trying to be a funny entertainer in this segment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


29, damn you have no clue about proper wrestling. You were still suckling on a teat during the Attitude Era. No wonder half the stuff coming out of your mouth is a pile of horse shit.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> Course you did lol


MY MAM JUST NEARLY DIED 3 TIMES IN 2 DAHS I FUCKING HAD TO HET DRUNK AND IT MADE ME HAPLY FOR A FEW MINUTES, WISH I HAD TELEPATHY, ID BE RICH AF


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Claro De Luna said:


> 29, damn you have no clue about proper wrestling. You were still suckling on a teat during the Attitude Era. No wonder half the stuff coming out of your mouth is a pile of horse shit.


Oh look, personal attacks. No need to address his points when you can just attack his...age?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Makes sense he came up with if given he actually has the singing background he does. 

Seriously though, it's not that big a deal. Some of you have written more words on this one segment alone than an actual master's thesis, like holy fuck.


----------



## Hermann (Jul 28, 2020)

The Wood said:


> It’s not a nothing segment. It’s nothing to you because you don’t have standsrds


LOL dude, we all watch wrestling. What standards would that be?!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Even Dave Scherer, who usually tries to play it down the middle (and tries a little bit to do that here) calls this one out as Alternative WWE:

Fan question: "After watching "the dinner", has Jericho lost all rights to mock WWE's creative?"

Dave: "It depends on who you ask, honestly. To me? Absolutely because that WAS a Vince McMahon type of segment. To AEW fans? They would say no way, that was brilliant super greatness. It all depends on your perspective."

Fan question: "Chris Jericho said that since the dinner segment got ratings that they won. Thoughts?"

Dave: "People also gawk at car accidents but that doesn’t mean they are a good thing. We shall see. It could be he is right. It could be people watched because they couldn’t believe what they were seeing. It could be a mix of both."


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lorromire said:


> LOL no. MJF is nowhere near ready for the world title, and never has been. Omega, Mox, PAC, and Lucha Bros are top-level performers. MJF is a decent heel character, but he's done mistake after mistake in his promos from a performance view. He's like Jungle Boy, he needs to be built up over the years first. Btw, they haven't been pissing on anything that they've done. MJF is the exact same character as he's always been.
> 
> The middle of the program isn't shit. You, again, are expecting Stone Cold levels of performance from every single person on the roster. Other than the terrible Steve-O segment and Sonny's bad acting, the show had good performances from top to bottom.


He was absolutely one of the best workers in the company. There’s more to that than being able to flip. Omega, Mox and the Lucha Bros are all behind MJF even with their experience edge. Mox is more over, but proves he doesn’t “get it” the more he goes out there. 

MJF knows how to work as a proper heel. Not just a guy snarling and controlling most of the match.

No, MJF was a legitimate heel. Now he’s a showbiz bad guy. He was a guy that would have outclassed The Miz I every way, and now he’s a little bit of a clone. 

Most of AEW is really bad. Like it all you want, but it’s not “expecting Stone Cold levels” (whatever that even means) to expect some sensible booking. 



Claro De Luna said:


> 29, damn you have no clue about proper wrestling. You were still suckling on a teat during the Attitude Era. No wonder half the stuff coming out of your mouth is a pile of horse shit.


Ok boomer


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Of course it was MJF's idea. It's his long awaited, much anticipated return to the music industry. Let's hope he re-records this for the upcoming album.



Aww he was so cute on that show lol. Amazing that he knew he was gonna be a wrestler if not Opera singer at that age


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

It would be different if they failed to nail the song and dance but they nailed both, especially MJF.

Talent is talent. That was talented so it hit.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

The Wood said:


> A big negative to that is that professionals don’t want to sign in with a company that has got no structure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reaction has been good and bad to be honest. You are only referencing bad comments.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Not my cup of tea (not into musical theatre) but I don't get the level of meltdown at all. It was cringe but this is pro wrestling and I've seen much worse. The upside is it was innovative and fit their characters and storyline. It's the kind of segment that could attract viewers from outside the wrestling bubble (petentially, no idea if that will actually happen but fair play for trying something new even if it's not to my taste). 

I'll admit it was nowhere near as entertaining as this thread though! Lol at the 'he's finished' shouts especially. If people feel the need to keep watching a TV show they actively dislike then spend their spare time discussing said show, that is on them. I'd personally stop watching.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

I oddly liked it and found it to be a bit of fun. We know that Jericho sings well but MJF did a great job too! I know it's not to everyone's taste, but wrestling needs to be taken with a pinch of salt sometimes.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Not my cup of tea (not into musical theatre) but I don't get the level of meltdown at all. It was cringe but this is pro wrestling and I've seen much worse. The upside is it was innovative and fit their characters and storyline. It's the kind of segment that could attract viewers from outside the wrestling bubble (petentially, no idea if that will actually happen but fair play for trying something new even if it's not to my taste).
> 
> I'll admit it was nowhere near as entertaining as this thread though! Lol at the 'he's finished' shouts especially. If people feel the need to keep watching a TV show they actively dislike then spend their spare time discussing said show, that is on them. I'd personally stop watching.


Haha, more “stop watching” talk. Great idea! Half their audience has taken it so far. This is not a good thing. And by the way, that’s what being finished means, bro. Doesn’t mean I’m not going to comment on the stupid shit they do. 

Projecting “meltdowns” on people. Using loaded language as a way of circumnavigating people’s actual points is just childish. People criticising the segment and having a “meltdown” are two different things. Garty, beatles and Tech are legit the only members of this board to ever have a meltdown. They start talking gibberish and just lash out at people. Well, if you want to call anything over the internet a meltdown.

“Saying this is fucking stupid and MJF is never going to be a main eventer in my eyes now” is not a meltdown.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Haha, more “stop watching” talk. Great idea! Half their audience has taken it so far. This is not a good thing. And by the way, that’s what being finished means, bro. Doesn’t mean I’m not going to comment on the stupid shit they do.
> 
> Projecting “meltdowns” on people. Using loaded language as a way of circumnavigating people’s actual points is just childish. People criticising the segment and having a “meltdown” are two different things. Garty, beatles and Tech are legit the only members of this board to ever have a meltdown. They start talking gibberish and just lash out at people. Well, if you want to call anything over the internet a meltdown.
> 
> “Saying this is fucking stupid and MJF is never going to be a main eventer in my eyes now” is not a meltdown.


I get the dislike of the segment, it was very marmite and not to my taste. I think it's reasonable that some people don't want to see that kind of thing in wrestling. Other people enjoyed it too - but that's how subjective opinion works. 

But yeh the level of reaction here is incredible to me. He's not finished, he's still very talented and I've seen some of the biggest stars do cringey segments on their way up. And it's not the end of the world nor is it the death of pro wrestling, it's just a segment and life goes on.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320079408422584324
Why do i get the feeling that annoying cornette is partly in the back of their minds when they do this stuff?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Hephaesteus said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320079408422584324
> Why do i get the feeling that annoying cornette is partly in the back of their minds when they do this stuff?


A certain roster member has even gone so far as to wrestle with a dildo and sex doll just to stick it to Cornette, it's amazing really.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

El Hammerstone said:


> A certain roster member has even gone so far as to wrestle with a dildo and sex doll just to stick it to Cornette, it's amazing really.


I never heard Omega wrestled a dildo?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> I never heard Omega wrestled a dildo?


It's sad there's more than one that meets the sex doll criteria though


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hephaesteus said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320079408422584324
> Why do i get the feeling that annoying cornette is partly in the back of their minds when they do this stuff?


If they want to annoy Cornette, they should bring back his greatest, most genius creation, Prince Kharis!


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

yeahright2 said:


> I never heard Omega wrestled a dildo?


You're gonna wish you never said that.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

El Hammerstone said:


> It's sad there's more than one that meets the sex doll criteria though


Dolph Ziggler had a match against a broom in 2012.. And Lost.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> Dolph Ziggler had a match against a broom in 2012.. And Lost.


Okay, that's stupid then.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

The Wood said:


> He was absolutely one of the best workers in the company. There’s more to that than being able to flip. Omega, Mox and the Lucha Bros are all behind MJF even with their experience edge. Mox is more over, but proves he doesn’t “get it” the more he goes out there.
> 
> MJF knows how to work as a proper heel. Not just a guy snarling and controlling most of the match.
> 
> ...


MJF is far from being a good worker, what are you on about. The dude still has issues gauging the crowd (okay covid period doesn't help, but still), he still constantly derails his own promos with non-related schtick, and his in-ring psychology isn't there yet either.

He hasn't been a proper heel since his debut. He CAN do heel things, but he immediately fucks it up and decides to be childish and make faces, repeat people with baby voices, and the "PSYCH" shit he does almost every week.

He was never a legitimate heel. He was always a guy playing a heel with the big boys, but he kept cracking. The Miz could dance circles around him at this point, which is no one's fault but MJF's.

Cool, most of WWE is bad. Most of Impact is bad. Most of NXT is bad. Most of WWF was bad. Most of WCW was bad. Not everyone is going to be top tier.
They have sensible booking for almost everyone, though. There are problems, yes, but that's how you learn.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hephaesteus said:


> You're gonna wish you never said that.


Cursed me and my curiosity. 
At least we now know where Stunt got the idea.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Wood said:


> 29. Much younger than the old man trying to be a funny entertainer in this segment.


Damn, no wonder Pippen thinks we're all the same guy. You, Me and Cult are all 29 year olds from Australia. The plot thickens!



Two Sheds said:


> Oh look, personal attacks. No need to address his points when you can just attack his...age?


Yeah fuck the 29 year olds bruh! They know fuck all about wrestling! It's not like they're the first real age group that was able to go back and watch the old stuff when they were kids and compare it to the modern stuff!

Really though, as a kid I watched modern WWE and TNA but there was also a video rental place nearby that had stuff dating back to the early 80's although most of what they had was 97 onwards. Then the mid 2000's hit (I feel so old) and you could suddenly watch old wrestling TV shows on Myspace, Torrent sites, YouTube etc.

So whilst yeah, maybe we didn't really live the Attitude Era or weren't old enough to remember it we certainly are the generation that went back and watched these eras extensively. 

Also, I would've loved WWE Network as a kid.



Hephaesteus said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320079408422584324
> Why do i get the feeling that annoying cornette is partly in the back of their minds when they do this stuff?


They mention Cornette weekly either via Twitter, BTE, Dark or Dynamite. They love him.


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

It sounds like MJF is ok with being viewed as a comedy character then because that's what people are likely going to view him as for awhile after that segment.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Im thinking they're going for a mjf blows up this group from the inside and takes over that way ala a few more known icons


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

I see jericho has tweeted that cornette came up with the idea for the segment lol.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

The problem wasn’t that MJF came up with it, since it shows he’s very creative, and possibly a creative genius. The problem was that AEW okayed it when it clashed with their sports based presentation. Tony Khan and the bookers should have known better, and now that they’ve done it, AEW is alternative WWE forever no matter how sports based they get from now on.

They should have told him to walk around with a tennis racket like Jim Cornette instead, considering the praise MJF used to get from Cornette. Would not have violated his character at all.


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Shleppy said:


>


tony khans favorite sport, quidditch


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

good on him, funny stuff, a bit of comedy on rare occasions is fine


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Pentagon Senior said:


> I get the dislike of the segment, it was very marmite and not to my taste. I think it's reasonable that some people don't want to see that kind of thing in wrestling. Other people enjoyed it too - but that's how subjective opinion works.
> 
> But yeh the level of reaction here is incredible to me. He's not finished, he's still very talented and I've seen some of the biggest stars do cringey segments on their way up. And it's not the end of the world nor is it the death of pro wrestling, it's just a segment and life goes on.


He’s done for certain people. No one is saying that he isn’t going to pillage wrestling for six or seven figures forever and a day and leave it worse than he found it. But some people have lost faith in him to be the authentic heel they saw since even prior to Double or Nothing. That’s gone. He’s never going to be much more than a smaller, slightly better in the ring M



Hephaesteus said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320079408422584324
> Why do i get the feeling that annoying cornette is partly in the back of their minds when they do this stuff?


There’s no way he can’t be.

I heard a really succinct and obvious thing that I haven’t actually put into my own words before. This is a promotion for the know-it-all smarks who think PWG is the shit. It’s only for those people.

Such a bad and uncreative tweet from Jericho, by the way. You can tell he wrote the comedy, even if the idea wasn’t his. Haha, it was Jim Cornette. Get it? Because Jim Cornette hates this stuff, so it’s the opposite.

Fuck, the dude has become such a hack. He better hope he was drunk for that one.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Damn, no wonder Pippen thinks we're all the same guy. You, Me and Cult are all 29 year olds from Australia. The plot thickens!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lost generation; 29 year olds reminiscing about way wrestling was before they were born! If only they had been around they'd realize strictly sports based style they idealize never existed


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Pippen94 said:


> Lost generation; 29 year olds reminiscing about way wrestling was before they were born! If only they had been around they'd realize strictly sports based style they idealize never existed


So much for the “wrestling was good because you were a kid” mentality, huh? Pretty clear the quality lasts through time.

What do you mean “strictly sports?” Is this an attempt to misrepresent what people mean when they call out AEW for “sports based” by pretending we don’t want promos or angles? Because that’s preposterous.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Out of curiosity @Pippen94 how old are you? Cause if 29 is lost generation and out of touch im going to be really depressed. I mean I already gravitate towards older music and hate anything under the age of 25 if it isn't related to me.

I don't want to begin my boomer transition to early though


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Pippen94 said:


> Lost generation; 29 year olds reminiscing about way wrestling was before they were born! If only they had been around they'd realize strictly sports based style they idealize never existed







Preach it. The entire 90s was sports-entertainment, even WCW left behind many of its NWA traditions in the early 90s. When Bill Watts tried to bring back the 70s style with draconian rules, it was unpopular and didn't last.

Sports-based in the 90s = Japan and worked shoot (UWF-I, Pancrase before it went legit).

People are romanticising history. The second half of the 90s were great because of the larger than life characters and competitions during the Monday Night Wars.

American wrestling will ALWAYS have a strong focus on entertainment, it's just in tune with the culture. And the lack of actually entertaining entertainment and big personalities is what led to the industry drying up.

ROH is sports-based pro wrestling and I enjoy it, but this will never sell to a larger-than-indy audience.

These are characters and stars who make American pro wrestling:










These are vanilla, guys in the street who will never take the business forward no matter how much smart marks love them.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

3venflow said:


> Preach it. The entire 90s was sports-entertainment, even WCW left behind many of its NWA traditions in the early 90s. When Bill Watts tried to bring back the 70s style with draconian rules, it was unpopular and didn't last.
> 
> Sports-based in the 90s = Japan and worked shoot (UWF-I, Pancrase before it went legit).
> 
> ...


You’re arguing against something no one is saying. I don’t know if any critic of AEW’s current presentation is going to tell you’d they’d take The Undisputed Era (fine talents, by the way) over Austin, Rock and Hogan.

When people say they want “pro-wrestling,” I think people assume they want World of Sport or something (which is classic, mind you). They leave out them wanting promos and personalities.

When people criticise “sports entertainment,” they are criticising the overly gentrified and sterile WWE presentation, with things like overly cartoon gimmicks and babyfaces that pander a little too hard. They’re not rebelling against the idea of promos, lol.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Again I have been critical of AEW a lot but this time I didn't have a problem with it. It was well made, entertaining and did not in any way contradict the storyline. It was two arrogant heels allies that decided to create a musical number. MJF is also old school in his movie tastes too and that was very much in the style of Sinatra, etc...

Frank did all that but you could never say he wasn't a badass MF.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Pippen94 said:


> Lost generation; 29 year olds reminiscing about way wrestling was before they were born! If only they had been around they'd realize strictly sports based style they idealize never existed


Stop misrepresenting what we want. It was AEW who said they were going to be more sports based. We just want less dumb shit, because that's what WWE is known for. I love all wrestling (except death match stuff) and Danhausen is currently one of my favourites, so comedy is not a problem. Dumb comedy is though. AEW continues to expect us to take dumb shit seriously, in the main event or against main eventers. OC has a spot on the card, but it isn't against Jericho. Omega putting up with Nakazawa's bullshit in ring was stupud, Stunt getting offense on guys twice his size is stupid, Hangman and Omega has gone too long without anything happening, Excalibur saying "It's butcher and the blade" over and over was not a good introduction, Big Swole is annoying, Brandi Rhodes pushing herself into everything is dumb, The Dark Order went the wrong direction with their story, FTR and The Bucks should be doing better, SCU shouldn't have been the first tag champs, Cody overbooks his matches, Luther is an unnecessary nepotism hire, Janela shouldn't brag about being untrained, Mox should be on TV more, Omega taking a back seat has killed his steam, Miro debuting with Sabian is a joke, Hardy teleporting was ridiculous, MJF and Jericho breaking into song was not the best option, Penta and Fenix becoming generic Luchadores #47 and #48 is not the best way to utilize them, QT Marshall being put with Allie screams nepotism, Ortiz making silly faces does nothing for his group or himself, Scorpio Sky looking great one week and then not getting anything for weeks isn't smart booking, Spears getting his pants pulled down revealing Tully's face was embarrassing.

We want them to take better options instead of going the comedy route so often. We want them to not bury their own wrestlers for stupid reasons and we want them to not be so damn similar to WWE. We make those complaints when they happen and you guys act like we are shitting on AEW entirely. Lately we have been shitting on them more because they aren't improving and seem more similar to WWE every single week, but these points are rarely argued and you'd rather argue us. We are not trolls, you guys might not be either. But if we can actually discuss these things instead of yelling "troll" or trying to read into why we are saying those things then WF would be a far better place.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

I may be in the minority here but I don't care anymore. That singing dinner segment was crappy crapola crap but I'm moving on. MJF might have shit the bed that time but I'm still OK with him hoping for better in the future and appreciating the amount of "sports entertainment" he's brought that has already entertained me. I hope he doesn't try it again though.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> Stop misrepresenting what we want. It was AEW who said they were going to be more sports based. We just want less dumb shit, because that's what WWE is known for. I love all wrestling (except death match stuff) and Danhausen is currently one of my favourites, so comedy is not a problem. Dumb comedy is though. AEW continues to expect us to take dumb shit seriously, in the main event or against main eventers. OC has a spot on the card, but it isn't against Jericho. Omega putting up with Nakazawa's bullshit in ring was stupud, Stunt getting offense on guys twice his size is stupid, Hangman and Omega has gone too long without anything happening, Excalibur saying "It's butcher and the blade" over and over was not a good introduction, Big Swole is annoying, Brandi Rhodes pushing herself into everything is dumb, The Dark Order went the wrong direction with their story, FTR and The Bucks should be doing better, SCU shouldn't have been the first tag champs, Cody overbooks his matches, Luther is an unnecessary nepotism hire, Janela shouldn't brag about being untrained, Mox should be on TV more, Omega taking a back seat has killed his steam, Miro debuting with Sabian is a joke, Hardy teleporting was ridiculous, MJF and Jericho breaking into song was not the best option, Penta and Fenix becoming generic Luchadores #47 and #48 is not the best way to utilize them, QT Marshall being put with Allie screams nepotism, Ortiz making silly faces does nothing for his group or himself, Scorpio Sky looking great one week and then not getting anything for weeks isn't smart booking, Spears getting his pants pulled down revealing Tully's face was embarrassing.
> 
> We want them to take better options instead of going the comedy route so often. We want them to not bury their own wrestlers for stupid reasons and we want them to not be so damn similar to WWE. We make those complaints when they happen and you guys act like we are shitting on AEW entirely. Lately we have been shitting on them more because they aren't improving and seem more similar to WWE every single week, but these points are rarely argued and you'd rather argue us. We are not trolls, you guys might not be either. But if we can actually discuss these things instead of yelling "troll" or trying to read into why we are saying those things then WF would be a far better place.


Great post


----------

